# Problem with RCI Trade Magical Express



## fluke (Mar 27, 2015)

So I am going to Disney this summer with my brother and his family.  I reserved a 1 bed at SSR through RCI for them and 2bed at SSR for us via DVC points (was hoping for a trade but as you know 2 beds have become scarce if at all available).

I was setting up Magical Express and they wouldn't let me give his address for the ME info and tags to be sent.  I argued with them for a while and escalated to a supervisor but got nowhere.  They kept telling me they can only send to the address of the primary person of the exchange for an RCI exchange. I know with a direct DVC ressie you can send it to different addresses but they claimed they couldn't do it with RCI exchanges.  I presume I could buy a guest certificated to get around this but that is annoying.

Anyone else ran into this?


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Mar 27, 2015)

Whew, sounds messy, Fluke! You poor dear! I'm no expert on exchanging. I use my DVC points for Disney stuff almost exclusively and my MMOC I bought to never exchange, only stay in Maui. But what I DO know is that in order for DVC to send the ME tags to your brother's address that rez would have to be in his name. Is there a way you can change the reservation to his name?

Just curious….what did the supervisor say? Do you happen to recall their name?  Hopefully someone else adept at exchanging into DVC will have additional info for you. Good luck!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes, that is how it always is with DVC exchanges through RCI.  Have your family call themselves.  It's easier than escalating the issue to other DVC cast members who will tell you the same thing.  

They look up your RCI exchange by NAME, and the guest on the confirmation from RCI is the only person who can arrange ME.  It's how it is and how it has always been.


----------



## fluke (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh well - it is not really a big deal I will just get the tags and then mail the tags to my brother.  It just doesn't make sense - they could very easily send it directly to them.  

I could have bought a guest certificate but I won't bother at this point.


----------



## fluke (Mar 28, 2015)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yes, that is how it always is with DVC exchanges through RCI.  Have your family call themselves.  It's easier than escalating the issue to other DVC cast members who will tell you the same thing.
> 
> They look up your RCI exchange by NAME, and the guest on the confirmation from RCI is the only person who can arrange ME.  It's how it is and how it has always been.



I am the name on the confirmation and I had no problem setting it up.  I added them to the ressie (only 3).  

However, Disney will only send the ME packet to my address even though they live in a different state. Like I said not a huge deal but annoying.

If I made a points ressie I know this wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## got4boys (Mar 28, 2015)

You will have to send them their Magic Bands anyhow, since you are on the confirmation. Just send the Magical Express packet after you get your Magic Bands.

FYI...If you overlap and are in two rooms, there will be issues with your Magic Bands. You cannot be in two rooms at the same time. 

Suggestion...set up a totally different mydisneyexperience account (different email and different phone number) if you have overlapping rooms or take you off your room (DVC points) and be in his if you do not want to pay the guest certificate fee through RCI.


----------



## rfc0001 (Mar 28, 2015)

I think they are trying to prevent renting, bit if you are still on the ressie as primary guest shouldn't matter IMO.  They should be able to add guests with other addresses since this is required for MBs and MDE to work.


----------



## piyooshj (Mar 29, 2015)

ya from disney perspective makes sense since its RCI they do not want to mess it up and get accountably by sending magic bands to someone not on the reservation....just mail the bands and luggage tags in one packet after you receive them....not a big deal.


----------



## allenwyn (Mar 29, 2015)

Last year we had family from out of state staying with us on a DVC RCI Exchange.  Though they sent the Magical Express tags to me, they sent the Magic Bands directly to her since it was her address on her account at My Disney Experience.  As long as you are connected on MDE and your other family members indicate where to ship the bands after they personalize, they should receive them just fine.  At least, that was our experience.


----------



## fluke (Mar 29, 2015)

allenwyn said:


> Last year we had family from out of state staying with us on a DVC RCI Exchange.  Though they sent the Magical Express tags to me, they sent the Magic Bands directly to her since it was her address on her account at My Disney Experience.  As long as you are connected on MDE and your other family members indicate where to ship the bands after they personalize, they should receive them just fine.  At least, that was our experience.



Yes they have put their address in for the magic band shipment.  That appears it will not be a problem.  It is only the Magical Express where I had problems.  

Again not a big deal.  I will just mail the luggage tags.  Just seems silly that they won't send it directly.


----------

